# Against The Wind



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't normally go to my home course on weekends, but today I decided to go hit some range balls. My wife had to do some shopping in the area, so I figured why not kill some time. As it turned out the wind was blowing pretty stiff, directly into my face. I started out hitting a 9i to warm up at a target that is usually my approach wedge distance. Just by swinging easy, I was able to drop balls near the target. Right off the bat I figured out it was a 2 club wind. After that I moved to the normal 7i target, using my 5i. Again, just swinging easy kept me pretty much on target, and at the correct distance. From there I moved to my normal 5i target, only I was using my trusty 7 wood. I was able to keep the distance I needed, but the wind sure played fits with my ball flight at that distance. A couple of guys I sometimes golf with showed up, and asked if I wanted to join them. I declined. Good thing I did, as they both tried to over power the wind with their faster, harder swings, using the wrong clubs for the distance required. I could see them tee off on hole #1, and no one in their group found the fairway. Hooks, and slices was their game, and that was dead into the wind. To liven things up I decided to work on fading, and drawing the ball into the wind at the various targets. I was doing ok with the fade shots, but with my draw shots, well they were not drawing. However, once I remembered, and moved the ball contact on my club face a little towards the toe, the ball started drawing. Even my fades looked a lot better in the air. After the range, it was some pitching, chipping, and putting in the now 3 club wind. Since the short game practice area was void of other golfers, I was able to practice these shorter shots in cross winds. Key here was to try and get the pitch/chip shot close enough to the hole so as to allow the wind to have a smaller chance of blowing my putts off line. So now you might have some idea on how how to use the wind when practicing. Nice easy swings, while taking 2 or 3 extra clubs when playing into the wind. (less clubs when playing with the wind) Try drawing/fading shots to see how the wind effects them. Address the ball a little towards the toe, and/or the heel of the clubface to see what effect that has on the ball flight. Hit balls in cross winds to gauge the wind's effect on various short yardage shots. It's all subject matter you can use later on when you do play in the wind. I think if I would have actually played today, I would have probably broke 90. Not by much, maybe an 88-89.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

Great advice. I would add something that has worked particularly well for me, especially on the iron shots. That is playing the ball a fraction further back in my stance and keeping my hands in the front of the golf ball at address and ensuring they stay there right through before and after contact. This has helped me make a better, descending blow on the golf ball which is ideal for playing in windy conditions. It still holds true for normal conditions but is even more so important when playing in the wind.

Thanks again


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Great advice. I do that too. I will sometimes address the ball a little further back in my stance, on shorter swing shots. It helps to keep the ball lower, and some what more protected from the effects of the wind. Shorter shots need to be more accurate.On full swings to a general area, I tend to address the ball in my normal fashion, allowing the more, or less club to make up the difference with out changing my normal swing. That's not the text book way to do it, but it is my way, and I am comfortable with it. Hands, in front of the club face at impact is a must for 99% of all iron shots. I even do this with my putter. 


KrudlerAce said:


> Great advice. I would add something that has worked particularly well for me, especially on the iron shots. That is playing the ball a fraction further back in my stance and keeping my hands in the front of the golf ball at address and ensuring they stay there right through before and after contact. This has helped me make a better, descending blow on the golf ball which is ideal for playing in windy conditions. It still holds true for normal conditions but is even more so important when playing in the wind.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

Brilliant advice! 
This is not only a great way to take advantage of those windy days but also a great way to build confidence for the days that you have to play in windy conditions. Thats why some top pros want the wind to blow.
Seve used to welcome the opportunity to practice in wind and rain as he used to say it gave him an advantage for the British Open.
I have found that a slow tempo is paramount in the wind.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Great advice here! I would also like to add that my secret to breaking 80 in the wind is to keep the ball as low as possible at all times, I nearly always use a fairway wood off the tee in the wind too


----------

